# Virginia job -- for a mechanic



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

*Petke Construction Co., Inc*. is a small to medium sized general contractor in Richmond, VA that self performs site and utility work. We work largely with government and institutional entities, including the Richmond VAMC.

We are in need of a *well rounded mechanic* to maintain and repair our fleet of heavy and light trucks and heavy equipment and support equipment. We also restore equipment and vehicles.

The ideal candidate would be able to work on *gas and diesel engines*, be organized, self directed, and prompt.

CDL permit a plus.

Salary to be determined.

Please contact Petke Construction Co., Inc. by telephone 
(804) 226-3801, by fax: (804) 226-3805, or by e-mail: [email protected]

Stuart Petke


----------

